# Rahmengewicht Norco Fluid



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Wie ist das Rahmengewicht vom Fluid One? Auf der HP steht leider nur das Gesamtgewicht.
thx

Björn


----------



## Indian Summer (4. August 2009)

Hi Björn

Muss ich zuerst in Kanada nachfragen, da wir diese Saison in der Schweiz
keine einzelnen Fluid-Rahmen anbieten. Antwort folgt also.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (6. August 2009)

Hi Björn

Die Kanadier wägen nur die Komplettbikes und haben ebenfalls keine
einzelnen Rahmen mehr da. Sorry!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. Oktober 2009)

hmm und wie schauts mit dem gewicht von nem 2008er/2009er norco atomik rahmen aus? =)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich dir bald sagen aber dann ohne lack


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. Oktober 2009)

k


----------



## Flying C. (25. Oktober 2009)

wens interessiert. mein norco savage von 2005, auch baugleich mit dem atomic des selben jahres kommt mit dämpfer auf knapp 7kg. hab nen roco wc coil drin. wenns von interesse ist wieg ich ma wenn der dämpfer auch raus ist. rädchen wird frisch angemalt.


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. Oktober 2009)

******* so schwer?


----------



## Flying C. (25. Oktober 2009)

so ohne dämpfer wiegt der rahmen knapp 5kg. der roco ist wegen der feder sau schwer. das passiert wenn man kein geld für titan hat. Fürchte wenn ich den rahmen neu gelackt habe wird er noch etwas schwerer...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Oktober 2009)

Hey Brembo also mein Atomik Rahmen was der gleiche wie der A-Line ist 
wiegt ohne Lack genau 4,1kg

MFG


----------



## BrEmBo. (31. Oktober 2009)

he danke alles klar =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

